# --------- NYC ---------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

I want to start an ongoing thread for all my NYC pics new and old (from past threads). I'll try to keep posts organized by neighborhood, but let's see how long that lasts. 


This organized chaos they call New York is a world unto itself, with 8.6 million people in the city and 20 million in the metropolitan region. It is divided into 5 boroughs that would be gigantic cities each on their own. 

I've called New York home for the past 8 years and I still have much left to explore, and even within areas explored still many intricacies left to unravel. After all this time living here and many visits when I was younger, I still remain in awe of this city, of it's jaw-dropping urbanity, of the heaves of humanity ebbing and flowing throughout the city, of the sheer mix of people from every corner of the globe that I rub shoulders with everyday, of the classical architecture on a scale I've seen nowhere else, and of the quaint cobblestoned streets just around the corner. 

With this thread I hope to show you a few slices of why I and many others consider NYC one of the greatest cities in the world.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Let's start outside of the ultra popular borough of Manhattan and instead with the really popular borough of Brooklyn hehe. Brooklyn is a gigantic place with 2.6 million people living in dozens and dozens of neighborhoods. It has gained quite an international reputation for its numerous hipster and yuppie neighborhoods, but Brooklyn is much much more than that. 


*Red Hook, Brooklyn* is a surprising neighborhood tucked along an old industrial waterfront. It exhibits an odd combination of elements from the 19th to the 21st centuries, with many industrial spaces being converted to condos, and is gentrifying at an incredible pace.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from NYC


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*Harlem, Manhattan* is a large area located in northern Manhattan (uptown) and actually has many distinct neighborhoods within (East Harlem, Hamilton Heights, Sugar Hill, Manhattanville). 

Harlem has been known as a major African-American residential, cultural and business center, but has recently been undergoing massive gentrification due to its very beautiful housing stock and proximity to the richer locales directly to its south.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Harlem, Manhattan


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Harlem, Manhattan


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A fabulous start. Those brownstones in Harlem are great.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Indeed a great start!! We need to follow this one!!


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

The Bronx in the northernmost of the five Boroughs, with 1.4 million people and is the only borough located on the mainland. Although the Bronx is the third most densely populated county in the U.S, about a quarter of its area is open space, including Woodlawn Cemetery, Van Cortlandt Park, Pelham Bay Park, the New York Botanical Garden and the Bronx Zoo. 

*Van Nest, Bronx* is a quiet, small working-class neighborhood located in the eastern part of the borough (less dense than the western part of the borough). It is dominated by Puerto Ricans and African-Americans.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Van Nest, Bronx


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Queens is the easternmost and largest in area of the five boroughs and has a whopping 2.3 millions residents among scores of neighborhoods, almost half of which are foreign born. If each New York City borough were an independent city, Queens would also be the nation's fourth most populous city, after Los Angeles, Chicago, and Brooklyn. Queens is also one of the most ethnically diverse urban areas in the world with no one group in particular dominating, and it's urban forms are as varied as its demographics. 

*Astoria, Queens* is a middle-class neighborhood in the northwestern section of the borough. The neighborhood is ethnically very diverse with eastern Europeans, South and Central Americans, East and South Asians, and more all living amongst each other. It has many shops, bistros, lounges and is a bustling neighborhood.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Astoria, Queens


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*The Upper East Side* is a huge area bordering the east side of Central Park in Manhattan, and is one of the most affluent districts of New York. It is comprised of a few different neighborhoods and contains the densest areas of the city in terms of residential density. It contains many cultural institutions, including the Metropolitan Museum of Art and the Guggenheim, and many classical architectural delights among many of the areas desirable attributes. 









[url=https://flic.kr/p/rg3tHJ]


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Upper East Side


Parts of the Upper East side in the foreground


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

openlyJane said:


> A fabulous start. Those brownstones in Harlem are great.


Thanks! Yes Harlem really has a great wealth of classical architecture. Love hanging out there


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*Greenpoint, Brooklyn* is the northernmost neighborhood of the borough and is known for its large Polish immigrant and Polish-American community. Undergoing a wave of gentrification, the neighborhood retains its traditional Polish flavor even as newer restaurants, bars, cafes, and art galleries cater to younger residents that are spilling over from the neighboring and very trendy Williamsburg. It's also the setting for the HBO show _Girls_.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Greenpoint, Brooklyn


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

The Greenpoint, Brooklyn waterfront. New condos lining the Williamsburg waterfront to the south along with the Williamsburg Bridge, and in the distance Downtown Brooklyn (which has grown much more in size since these pics were taken).


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

An amazing collection of pics.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Thank You diddyD... More to come!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Just fab! Love the East Side & Brooklyn - so diverse, and so exciting.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*Greenwich Village*, often referred to by locals as simply "the Village", is a neighborhood on the west side of Lower Manhattan. It has been known as an artists' haven, the Bohemian capital, the cradle of the modern LGBT movement, and the East Coast birthplace of both the Beat and '60s counterculture movements. 

Greenwich Village has undergone extensive gentrification and commercialization and it is one of the most coveted neighborhoods in NYC, with loads of bars, clubs, restaurants, luxury retail shops, and cafes. The western part of the neighborhood is known as the "West Village" and sports a quainter, lower-scale urban scene but still maintains a bustling atmosphere.

None of the pictures below are from the West Village


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Greenwich Village


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful city and your pics are amazing. Thank you!


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

An amazing collection - and extremely good street photography.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Thank You


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such lively streets. Great pics!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Great thread. Really enjoyable.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

kay: More to come shortly


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from NYC :cheers:


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*Washington Square Park* is the main park for *Greenwich Village* and as such there's always loads of people and entertainment to be found within. At the northern edge of the park sits a large arch constructed in the late 1800s to celebrate the 100th anniversary of the first US President, George Washington.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

The *2015 NYC Pillow Fight* took place in* Washington Square Park* in *Greenwich Village*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Really love your pictures. So much joy!


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

NICE PICS ,THX FOR SHARING !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice updates kay:


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Love your style. Great work!


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Very nice pictures of an unique city.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing.


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Greenwich Village - i love building from the first picture!


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments, working on a new batch now


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*Sunset Park, Brooklyn* is one of the three major chinatowns within the city of New York (along with Chinatown in Manhattan and Flushing in Queens), among various other smaller chinatowns. The western side of the neighborhood is also heavily Hispanic. It's a bustling neighborhood where you can easily find Chinese delicacies, restaurants, and authentic culture from various Chinese provinces (especially Fuzhou).

When one emerges from the subway, it feels like a whole new world as you will most likely only hear various Chinese dialects and Spanish, even from small children talking to each other.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Sunset Park, Brooklyn


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Sunset Park, Brooklyn


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Is that New Jersey in the background on the second to last photo?


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*Nolita, Manhattan *is an upscale neighborhood in Lower Manhattan. Since the 90s the neighborhood saw an influx of yuppies and an explosion of expensive retail boutiques and trendy restaurants and bars. Spillover from this neighborhood is slowly encroaching upon and gentrifying Chinatown to its south.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Nolita, Manattan


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

openlyJane said:


> Is that New Jersey in the background on the second to last photo?


Yes, that's the southern part of Jersey City, New Jersey.. I'll make it there for a photo shoot sometime this summer, there's a lot of beautiful streets there.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

10 miles (16km) north of Nolita is the hilly neighborhood of *Washington Heights, Manhattan*, on the northern end of the island. It's primarily immigrant neighborhood, with most residents hailing from the Dominican Republic (which is actually the largest immigrant group in NYC as a whole). Washington Heights serves as a nexus for dominicans throughout the region and as such is a very busy neighborhood. There are also very sizeable Orthodox Jewish and Russian communities on the west side of the neighborhood.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Washington Heights


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing update^


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks Diddy! Much appreciated!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

View south from *Washington Heights, Manhattan* over the island of Manhattan. The Empire State building is about 7 miles (11km) away and One World Trade Center peeks through at 10 miles (16 km) away.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Awesome photos and city.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

those beautifull pictures and streetscenes just keep coming!!!  kay: Thanx!!! :banana:


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*Williamsburg, Brooklyn* is one of the hipster meccas of the world (but not the the only hipster neighborhood in NY). It's a very vibrant neighborhood with with tons and tons of boutiques, cafes, bars, restaurants, art events and galleries, and really just a great place to people-watch for interesting hipster fashion (though many of the "true hipsters" have moved to neighboring Bushwick).


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Williamsburg, Brooklyn


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Harlem, Manhattan


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Fantastic street shots.


----------



## Insider92 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice descriptions and superb shots of NYC.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Awesome thread, possibly the best I've seen showing all areas of NYC. The likes of Upper East Side one knows to be chique and classy with even European-looking buildings but I was pleasantly surprised by Harlem, and more recently Hamilton Heights, which I didn't know of at all. Great photos.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Bristol Mike said:


> Awesome thread, possibly the best I've seen showing all areas of NYC. The likes of Upper East Side one knows to be chique and classy with even European-looking buildings but I was pleasantly surprised by Harlem, and more recently Hamilton Heights, which I didn't know of at all. Great photos.


Thanks Bristol Mike! I want to try to showcase all of NYC, including neighborhoods not typically visited by tourists (or even NYers themselves, really). And I guess it may surprise people that so many neighborhoods are classically-styled. In addition to all the awesomeness of [central and southern] Manhattan, non-core NYC has tons of beautiful neighborhoods that rarely get the limelight.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Let's go back to the outer boroughs.

*Longwood, The Bronx* has a cohesive collection of high-stooped, semidetached neo-Renaissance town houses and is predominantly Latin-American, African, and African American. It is also a growing, vibrant community that is undergoing rejuvenation after the blight of the 70s and 80s and stagnation in the decades thereafter.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Longwood, The Bronx


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Longwood, The Bronx


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Longwood, The Bronx


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

^^:applause: Great stuff.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Longwood, The Bronx


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Gorgeous thread with stunning pictures!


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

10 miles (16km) from Times Sq and 12 miles (19km) from Wall St is *Flushing, Queens*, the largest of NYC's many Chinatowns (just edging out Sunset Park, Brooklyn previously shown on Page 3). It is literally bursting with activity and the sights, smells, and sounds, feel like you've been transported to another world, especially since a lot of signage don't have English translations. Many, many Koreans call the neighborhood home as well (over flowing from the mainly Korean neighborhood directly to the east).


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Flushing, Queens


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Flushing, Queens


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Flushing, Queens


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous! Palpable!


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice photos!

New York is an amazing city beyong Manhatttan.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

openlyJane said:


> Fabulous! Palpable!





paul62 said:


> ^^:applause: Great stuff.





falp6 said:


> Nice photos!
> 
> New York is an amazing city beyong Manhatttan.


Thanks for the great comments!!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful city and amazing pics. Thanks!


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

Excellent job! Keep on posting your pictures of the most exciting city on Earth.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

gratteciel said:


> Wonderful city and amazing pics. Thanks!





KamZolt said:


> Excellent job! Keep on posting your pictures of the most exciting city on Earth.


Thanks ... More pics to come


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

More Outer Borough pics on the next page


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*Park Slope, Brooklyn* is a large, idyllic neighborhood and is considered one of New York City's most desirable. It features immaculately-maintained historic buildings, top-rated restaurants, bars, and shops, as well as proximity to Prospect Park, the Brooklyn Academy of Music, the Brooklyn Botanic Garden, the Brooklyn Museum, the Brooklyn Conservatory of Music. The families and professionals that share Park Slope are savvy and eco-friendly big-city dwellers with a refined neighborly sensibility.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Park Slope, Brooklyn


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Park Slope, Brooklyn


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Park Slope, Brooklyn


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Park Slope, Brooklyn


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Park Slope, Brooklyn


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Park Slope, Brooklyn


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love all of these neighbourhoods you are showing us. Such a cool city.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Your street photography is superb.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

streetscapeer said:


> Thanks Bristol Mike! I want to try to showcase all of NYC, including neighborhoods not typically visited by tourists (or even NYers themselves, really). And I guess it may surprise people that so many neighborhoods are classically-styled. In addition to all the awesomeness of [central and southern] Manhattan, non-core NYC has tons of beautiful neighborhoods that rarely get the limelight.


Absolutely, and it definitely shows, I had no idea how much brilliant building stock there was even further out from the city centre. Look forward to more updates.


----------



## hordak1975 (May 5, 2012)

Park Slope, Brooklyn Heights and DUMBO are amazing: IMHO they are even better than several Manhattan's nabes.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

openlyJane said:


> I love all of these neighbourhoods you are showing us. Such a cool city.





diddyD said:


> Your street photography is superb.





Bristol Mike said:


> Absolutely, and it definitely shows, I had no idea how much brilliant building stock there was even further out from the city centre. Look forward to more updates.





hordak1975 said:


> Park Slope, Brooklyn Heights and DUMBO are amazing: IMHO they are even better than several Manhattan's nabes.


Thank you all for the lovely comments.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*Washington Heights, Manhattan*


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*Washington Heights, Manhattan*


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*Melrose, The Bronx* is in the southwestern part of the borough and is one of the centers of revitalization of the South Bronx, once one of the most crime-ravaged parts of the city. Today, where abandoned lots, burned-out cars and empty buildings once stood, there are new shops, restaurants and housing developments, and remains a bustling neighborhood in the borough.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Melrose, The Bronx


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Perfect.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous pics. NYC has come a long, long way since its dark days.....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates from NYC :cheers:


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey all! I've been meaning to update, but for the past several months I've been neck-deep in writing my PhD thesis due next month. :nuts::nuts: ... anyway I have some extra time now so back to the regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*SoHo, Manhattan* is one of my favorite neighborhoods in NYC. This exquisite, and impeccably preserved, historic district boasts the greatest collection of cast-iron architecture in the world. The cobble-stoned streets are lined with trendy upscale boutiques and restaurants, and sidewalks are usually packed with tourists and NYers alike. I breezed through the neighborhood on my way home, so I didn't get many pics, but will be sure to go back this Fall for more.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

SoHo, Manhattan


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

As you say, those external staircases are such a feature.....great street scenes.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates from NYC :cheers:


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

openlyJane said:


> As you say, those external staircases are such a feature.....great street scenes.



Thanks Jane!! Actually the "cast iron architecture" applies to the whole facade, the external fire escapes are another distinctly NY feature, but isn't limited to this neighborhood


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*Bedford-Stuyvesant* (or more commonly, *Bed-Stuy*)*, Brooklyn* is a gigantic neighborhood with an eclectic mix. Originally and currently mostly African-American neighborhood, Bed-Stuy has seen an influx of African Muslims and Caribbeans, and now people of all ethnicities as it rapidly gentrifies. A diverse mix of students, hipsters, artists, creative professionals, architects, and attorneys have been attracted to the beautiful brownstones that abound in this neighborhood.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Bed-Stuy, Brooklyn


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Bed-Stuy, Brooklyn


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous pics!


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Superb posts.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Wonderful showcase, the photos are superb, however some of your info is incomplete and perhaps misleading. You give background info about neighbourhoods, their history and character but you failed to mention [URL="http://www.nytimes.com/1991/11/15/arts/astoria-a-greek-isle-in-the-new-york-city-sea.html"]Astoria's[/URL] distinct Greek identity, or 'a Greek Isle in the New York City Sea' as the New York times calls it, but instead only mention the other groups who have settled there. Makes me wonder if your other info is accurate. Great pics all the same. :cheers:


----------



## seomeng (Sep 19, 2014)

that's the corners of nyc I didn't know


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, really awesome and very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

skymantle said:


> Wonderful showcase, the photos are superb, however some of your info is incomplete and perhaps misleading. You give background info about neighbourhoods, their history and character but you failed to mention [URL="http://www.nytimes.com/1991/11/15/arts/astoria-a-greek-isle-in-the-new-york-city-sea.html"]Astoria's[/URL] distinct Greek identity, or 'a Greek Isle in the New York City Sea' as the New York times calls it, but instead only mention the other groups who have settled there. Makes me wonder if your other info is accurate. Great pics all the same. :cheers:



Thanks for the compliment! 

Well, yes looking back at it, I could've perhaps mentioned how, _historically_, Astoria was a greek neighborhood, but that post was literally on the first day of the thread when I was still deciding how much detail I was going to put in the descriptions, and since I only wrote one or two sentences, I wanted to convey what Astoria is today, not what it was (although that is interesting too).

Unfortunately there are only small remnants of Astoria's Greek past. If you went there today without the knowledge of its Greek heritage, you most likely wouldn't leave the neighborhood with that knowledge. The article you posted was published 25 years ago, and NYC neighborhoods evolve very rapidly. 

Fortunately, on the flip side, Astoria's Greek dominance has given way to its premier characteristic today, being the most diverse neighborhood I've ever seen in my life. If you check out this article: Queens one of 'most diverse places on Earth,' new figures show it speaks to the rapid decline of Greek dominance in Astoria, and the rapid rise of other ethnicities, with no one dominating now. Astoria is now definitely _the_ neighborhood of note for showcasing an already extremely diverse Queens borough. It was quite amazing for me, even as a NYer where there are indeed plenty of other very diverse neighborhoods. 

Anyway that's why in the few-sentence-blip I wrote about Astoria, I wanted to highlight this in what makes it unique today. There was no malicious intention to wash away its Greek heritage, which is still visible in some parts if you look closely.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*Bushwick, Brooklyn*


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*Bushwick, Brooklyn*


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*Bushwick, Brooklyn*


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

WOOOW Amazing city and your pics are just beautiful!


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Bushwick looks like absolute artist heaven.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really amazing, very nice; well done :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

streetscapeer said:


> Thanks for the compliment!
> 
> Well, yes looking back at it, I could've perhaps mentioned how, _historically_, Astoria was a greek neighborhood, but that post was literally on the first day of the thread when I was still deciding how much detail I was going to put in the descriptions, and since I only wrote one or two sentences, I wanted to convey what Astoria is today, not what it was (although that is interesting too).
> 
> ...


 You're right the article was published a while ago but Astoria has a visible Greek character with lots of [URL="http://www.seriouseats.com/2014/11/best-restaurants-where-to-eat-astoria-queens-nyc.html"]Greek restaurants and cafes[/URL]. In fact New York tourism acknowledges its diversity but still refers to it as a traditional [URL="http://www.nycgo.com/slideshows/must-see-astoria"]Greek neighbourhood[/URL]. 

Further evidence of its Greek character include:
[URL="http://www.nycgo.com/venues/athens-square-park"]Athens Square Park[/URL]


> Located in Astoria, New York's Greek-American neighborhood, this park was restored in 1990 as a locus for neighborhood gatherings and to create "a little bit of Athens in Astoria." An amphitheater juxtaposed with statues of the Greek philosopher Socrates and the Greek goddess Athena give the park a Hellenic ambience. Many groups have held performances here, including the Greek-American Folklore Society.


Greek Orthodox Churches and schools: [URL="http://www.saintdemetriosastoria.com/cathedral/"]1.[/URL] [URL="http://www.saintdemetriosastoria.com/"]2.[/URL] [URL="http://www.stirene.org/"]3.[/URL]

Of course I agree that the area is very diverse now but its Greek 'identity' remains intact and although my article was quite old, so is yours because as of late with the economic crisis a new wave of Greeks have made their way over to this little but familiar slice of Hellas in NYC. :cheers:


> *New wave of Greeks flocking to Astoria *
> 
> Economic turmoil in the Mediterranean country is spurring *a third wave of immigration to the bustling Greek enclave in Queens*.
> 
> ...


Anyway no malice taken whatsoever. Your coverage of this amazing city is great. Keep it coming and go enjoy a gyros and frappe at one of Astoria's many Greek joints one day soon, they're hard to miss.  :cheers:


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

skymantle said:


> You're right the article was published a while ago but Astoria has a visible Greek character with lots of [URL="http://www.seriouseats.com/2014/11/best-restaurants-where-to-eat-astoria-queens-nyc.html"]Greek restaurants and cafes[/URL]. In fact New York tourism acknowledges its diversity but still refers to it as a traditional [URL="http://www.nycgo.com/slideshows/must-see-astoria"]Greek neighbourhood[/URL].
> 
> Further evidence of its Greek character include:
> [URL="http://www.nycgo.com/venues/athens-square-park"]Athens Square Park[/URL]
> ...


Yes, I agree that its Greek identity remains intact, but it lives among many, many other identities living side-by-side, some of which seem to have a larger presence actually. The Greek identity is definitely note-worthy (along others), however. :cheers: 

Also, interesting that Greek immigration has increased as of late. Greek Astoria may come to domination again


----------



## afonso_bh (Feb 28, 2007)

Going to NYC September 16th. My hotel is in Queens, near Astoria. Already checked some Irish pubs to go in Astoria. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

streetscapeer said:


> Yes, I agree that its Greek identity remains intact, but it lives among many, many other identities living side-by-side, some of which seem to have a larger presence actually. The Greek identity is definitely note-worthy (along others), however. :cheers:
> 
> Also, interesting that Greek immigration has increased as of late. Greek Astoria may come to domination again


 It's never been about numbers or 'domination' but tradition and prominence. Greek-Americans in Astoria and in NYC for that matter are well established New Yorkers for the most part going back many generations, some to the 19th century. They may not be the big numbers they once were because of upward mobility and assimilation but they're well established and recognised for their prolific contribution not only to Astoria, but to NYC in general.



> Paying homage to Hellenism, de Blasio paid heed to Demetrios’ words and acknowledged that he, indeed, was today “a Hellene,” and recounted that his family is from “Neapolis” (Naples).
> 
> *He spoke fondly of the Greek-American community, that it “makes such an amazing imprint on the life of New York City every day and has for generations…They’ve helped to make it a great city…I have such affection for this community. Part of it is,” he said, due to the years he lived in Astoria.*
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

^^While this is true, the same can truly be said (and has been said) for many other ethnicities in NY, though. 

Have you visited Astoria (or NYC) recently? 

As I mentioned, some one spending the day in Astoria today would first notice the great mix and 'prominence' of many ethnicities and could totally miss the substantial Greek presence, unless you were looking for it... or they might remember any Greek presence as a footnote along with many other ethnicities. (Again, not that the Greek presence doesn't add to the great mix, or wasn't historically important in setting up Astoria for the way it is today). 

That's why I think the diversity is more noteworthy than the Greek heritage, which is still important today, but secondary to the feature of being possibly the most diverse neighborhood in NYC, and certainly one of the most diverse in the world. Heck, I'm friends with a Greek-Chinese-Mexican girl who grew up in Astoria, how's that for crazy diversity :cheers:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

I haven't been to NYC for over ten years. I'm all for diversity and agree with you totally that it is one of the most diverse areas in NYC, a city already celebrated as a wonderful melting pot.. As for prominence, although the Greek-American community may not be there any more in great numbers, not like it was thirty or forty years ago, for the most part they've moved to 'greener pastures' and dissipated considerably, but it's still very prominent as far as business and property ownership in the area goes. Of course there's also been a new wave of arrivals, but who knows what affect that will have.

Anyway, enough about this already. You're right and I don't disagree with what you're saying, including about other ethnic groups and am glad Astoria is a diverse community. Please show us more of your excellent pictures because i'm honestly blown away by this thread, your insightful commentary and your amazing photgraphy....it's been a real and thoroughly amazing revelation. I regret bringing it up now and apologise if I may have 'derailed' it in any way. :cheers:


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

brilliant!


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*Jackson Heights, Queens* is among the most ethnically diverse neighborhoods in New York City and the nation, with over half of the population being foreign born.
This is an endlessly-interesting immigrant-dominated neighborhood, where Colombians and Mexicans rub shoulders with Tibetans and Thai—in a bustling and dynamic corner of NY .

All living side-by-side, it is home to large numbers of South Americans (particularly Colombian, Ecuadorean and Argentinian), South Asians (Indians, Pakistanis, and Bangladeshis), East Asians (Chinese and Koreans) and many Southeast Asian ethnicities. Most businesses are Asian- and Latino-owned, and there are a multitude of bars, clubs, and restaurants and food trucks catering to many communities.

One can literally go from a Little India on 74th Street, to a Little Bangladesh on 73rd Street, to a Little Colombia on 37th Avenue, to a Little Thailand on Woodside Ave. But with everyone living seamlessly among each other.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Jackson Heights, Queens


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Jackson Heights, Queens


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Remarkable street pics.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such an interesting thread. I must visit New York some day.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

:applause:Again, some very good street shots. About as urban as it could ever get.


----------



## Marienburg (May 8, 2013)

Very interesting thread. My favorite pics are of the older masonry structures, pre-WWI. Seems that was an era where imagination was given a form that served to uplift the senses.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

openlyJane said:


> Such an interesting thread. I must visit New York some day.


Yes, you absolutely must at least once..There's always somewhere new to discover no matter how long you're here ...



paul62 said:


> :applause:Again, some very good street shots. About as urban as it could ever get.


Thanks!...the energy and vibrancy and dynamism here is just incredible.



diddyD said:


> Remarkable street pics.





Marienburg said:


> Very interesting thread. My favorite pics are of the older masonry structures, pre-WWI. Seems that was an era where imagination was given a form that served to uplift the senses.


Thanks.. Yes, I love it too!


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Leaving Jackson Heights, Queens, we head 7 miles (11km, as the crow flies) north to *Tremont, The Bronx* a large, working-class neighborhood consisting of the sub-neighborhoods of Mount Eden, Mount Hope and Fairmount. It's predominantly a Dominican neighborhood with may African Americans and Puerto Ricans as well. Many West African immigrants also call this area home 

It's a hilly neighborhood mostly six-story apartment buildings from the Depression era, with wood-frame houses and Queen Anne architecture breaking up the view. You can expect to find an eclectic range of cuisines on offer, from Latin American and Carribean to old-fashioned American to Ghanaian and Guinean food.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Tremont, The Bronx


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Tremont, The Bronx


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

The low-rise sections of *Long Island City, Queens* in the foreground with *Williamsburg, Brooklyn* and *Downtown Brooklyn* in the background


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fab pics, once again; especially the one with the kids playing basketball with the crate as the net......


----------



## Quantum Leap (Dec 9, 2011)

I really learned a lot about NYC from this thread, made me fall in love with it even more. Your photos and insight are excellent, keep it up!


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*Brooklyn Heights, Brooklyn* is one of the prime, affluent neighborhoods of the borough. It's chock-full of gorgeous brownstones, tree-lined and lamp-lit streets, and a laid-back lifestyle. It has a very classic and romantic air about it and is affectionately named "New York's first suburb". It's a popular tourist destination in its own right and contains the Brooklyn Heights Promenade, where NYers and tourists go for spectacular waterfront views of the Lower Manhattan skyline, the Brooklyn Bridge, and the New York bay.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Brooklyn Heights, Brooklyn


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Brooklyn Heights, Brooklyn


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Very welcome updates.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I can definitely imagine living there. 

Is that a natural sand beach?


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Astonishing - good good pics.


----------



## Wanglun Triple (Oct 15, 2015)

Great pics, I love the "simple residential buildings" with more than 6 storeys.

Talking about this one in particular:


>


This is amazing


----------



## afonso_bh (Feb 28, 2007)

I was there on a monday morning, last September 21st, when I visited NYC for the first time. Your thread previously showed pictures of it and I was so amazed by the photos I had to check the neighborhood live. And I'm glad I did. 

Of all the neighborhoods I visited, it was, alongside Chelsea, Upper West Side, sorroundings of Bryant Park (my favorite place in the city) and Astoria, the one I could see myself living in. It's such a gorgeous place. And very laid back. I only saw a couple of tourists beside me, but it was probably because of the time. 

Promenade is a great place too, but was almost empty. I started the day walking the Brooklyn Bridge from Manhattan to Brooklyn. I missed Dumbo and went straight to Promenade. Then I took Atlantic Avenue and into the Heights. Some beautiful churches there also. 

I also checked out Park Slope but it wasn't that great, although very beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from NYC :cheers:


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

paul62 said:


> Very welcome updates.





diddyD said:


> Astonishing - good good pics.





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from NYC :cheers:


Thanks a lot for the likes and comments!! 





openlyJane said:


> I can definitely imagine living there.
> 
> Is that a natural sand beach?


Yes, it's a lovely area. No, that beach is man-made, and swimming in the water here is not even allowed I believe. 





afonso_bh said:


> I was there on a monday morning, last September 21st, when I visited NYC for the first time. Your thread previously showed pictures of it and I was so amazed by the photos I had to check the neighborhood live. And I'm glad I did.
> 
> Of all the neighborhoods I visited, it was, alongside Chelsea, Upper West Side, sorroundings of Bryant Park (my favorite place in the city) and Astoria, the one I could see myself living in. It's such a gorgeous place. And very laid back. I only saw a couple of tourists beside me, but it was probably because of the time.
> 
> ...


Interesting!.. I would rather live in Park Slope, which has immaculate brownstones as well, but is more young and vibrant, and sits right next to Brooklyn's "Central Park" : Prospect Park. I'm so glad my thread inspired your itinerary on your recent visit to NY


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

The *George Washington Bridge* is the world's busiest motor vehicle bridge with 106 million vehicles per year. It's a double-decked suspension bridge spanning the mighty Hudson River and links New Jersey with northern Manhattan. It contains a total 14 lanes of traffic and is just under a mile long (1.5km).


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

George Washington Bridge


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

11 miles (18km) back downtown is the *South Street Seaport, Manhattan*, a small district directly northwest of the Financial District (but could not be any more different). It's a historic area that features some of the oldest architecture in downtown Manhattan, and includes the largest concentration of restored early 19th-century commercial buildings in the city. This includes renovated original mercantile buildings, renovated sailing ships, the former Fulton Fish Market, and modern tourist malls featuring food, shopping, and nightlife, with a view of the Brooklyn Bridge.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

South Street Seaport, Manhattan


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

South Street Seaport, Manhattan


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Deeply inspiring images.......such an interesting city.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

I really have got to visit New York. I know I would not be disappointed.
- Awesome pics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again amazing, very nice updates from NYC :cheers: ...keep them coming!


----------



## afonso_bh (Feb 28, 2007)

streetscapeer said:


> Interesting!.. I would rather live in Park Slope, which has immaculate brownstones as well, but is more young and vibrant, and sits right next to Brooklyn's "Central Park" : Prospect Park. I'm so glad my thread inspired your itinerary on your recent visit to NY


I guess I didn't like it because the streets were almost empty. Should've checked it at night. 

I miss NY already.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

afonso_bh said:


> I guess I didn't like it because the streets were almost empty. Should've checked it at night.
> 
> I miss NY already.



That's very strange, every time I've been there, the streets were bustling :nuts:


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Panorama of the southern half of Manhattan from the west. From Weehawken, New Jersey. (Jersey City, NJ is also visible at the far right of the pano)

FW4A2714-2 by Kevin Leclerc, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! That is a city.....


----------



## afonso_bh (Feb 28, 2007)

I really like that bulding in front of Bryant Park (left of the green light bulding in the image). I was also amazed by Bryant Park Hotel. 

What I find great is that you can drink a beer or wine at Bryant Park. There was this stand selling drinks and food and the pale ale beer was great. I thought you couldn't drink outside in NYC.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

More from *Greenpoint, Brooklyn*


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Greenpoint, Brooklyn


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Amazing shots. Very diverse and interesting!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love that last image....


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

El_Greco said:


> Amazing shots. Very diverse and interesting!





openlyJane said:


> Love that last image....


Thanks for the comments and likes! :cheers: ... That's the quintessential Greenpoint vista


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*Forrest Hills, Queens* is an affluent neighborhood in the outer part of the borough. Curved streets and Tudor- and Victorian-style buildings cover the neighborhood’s midsection built designed around 1910 as an affordable alternative to the tenements sprouting across Manhattan. It is still considered the most exclusive address in Queens.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*Cypress Hills, Brooklyn* is a working-class neighborhood in the outer part of the borough. Although it is composed of many different immigrant groups from around the world (many South Asian, Guyanese and other West Indian, etc), Latino immigrants form the largest share of residents. It also contains a National Cemetery (the only one in NYC) that contains almost 400,000 graves.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Cypress Hills, Brooklyn


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*Soho, Manhattan*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such an interesting thread.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

NYC is amazing and your photos are just beautiful.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ I concur. Have you been to the Upper West Side yet? I've always found that area to be a very nice part of the city. Great work...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Thank you all!!:happy:




skymantle said:


> ^^ I concur. Have you been to the Upper West Side yet? I've always found that area to be a very nice part of the city. Great work...:cheers:


I have one set from the UWS on page 5 of this thread, but I definitely need to go back for much more soon. It's a large area to explore and one of my favorite NYC districts. :cheers:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Again - amazing pics.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

streetscapeer said:


> Thank you all!!:happy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You do too. Great pics as always. If you like, next time you're in the UWS take some pics of the buildings there (churches included), especially around West End Ave which are just so solid and stately. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

My son is travelling to New York in May. He is thinking of accommodation in Crown Heights, Brooklyn. What is that neighbourhood like?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

erm , Parts of the neighborhood are abit iffy...and other parts are ok... Its improved in recent years...but there are still problems in that neighborhood and nearby neighborhoods....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Nexis said:


> erm , Parts of the neighborhood are abit iffy...and other parts are ok... Its improved in recent years...but there are still problems in that neighborhood and nearby neighborhoods....


I think the part he will be in is considered O.k. When you say 'problems' what do you mean? He will be making his way into Manhattan most days, I'd imagine.
What is there that is good to see and do in Brooklyn?


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very fine pics!


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> What is there that is good to see and do in Brooklyn?


eat, eat and eat some more. Have him go to Smorgasburg in the very cool Williamsburg section. Food fun on saturday and sunday. Carroll Gardens is nice and Brooklyn Heights with it's cobblestone streets and incredible views of Lower Manhattan are great. Have him walk across the Brooklyn Bridge to get to Manhattan. Ive walked across all three of the bridges and it was a lot of fun but the Brooklyn Bridge is , well, the Brooklyn Bridge. Awesome! Bay Ridge was cool too with great views of Verrazano Bridge


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

openlyJane said:


> My son is travelling to New York in May. He is thinking of accommodation in Crown Heights, Brooklyn. What is that neighbourhood like?


I'd recommend a visitor stay in Williamsburg, Greenpoint or Bushwick over Crown Heights, which is still a little sketchy in parts. But still an interesting, rapidly gentrifying neighborhood (for better or worse).


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey guys! I'm back from a very long journey to various parts of the world. Time to revive this thread!

And what better way to restart than with the best panoramic city views from *Top of the Rock*, the observation deck at the top of historic Rockefeller Center in midtown Manhattan. I highly recommend it to anyone visiting NY (especially over the Empire State Building's pricey and crowded deck).


Looking South to the southern half of Manhattan









Northwest to the Upper West Side









South to Midtown









Northeast to Upper East Side









South to Bank of America Building









Northwest to Upper West Side, George Washington Bridge, and Upstate NY and NJ


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Top of the Rock

North to Upper East Side









East to Midtown East









Southeast to Midtown









South to Midtown Street









North to Central Park


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Top of the Rock

South to Midtown









North to One57









Southeast to NYTimes Building









South to Empire State Building and the Financial District beyond


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

9 miles (14.5km) away is *Sunset Park, Brooklyn* (previously shown and described on page 3 of this thread)


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Sunset Park, Brooklyn


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

11 miles (18km) north of Sunset Park is *Ditmars Steinway, Queens*, considered to be a popular neighborhood among young professionals, like its southern neighbor, Astoria (previously shown here). Half the neighborhood is surrounded by water and, again like Astoria, it's extremely culturally diverse as well, reflected in its very diverse array of restaurants. 



































r


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Ditmars Steinway, Queens












































r


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wonderful images - as we’ve all come to expect of you now.

New York wouldn’t be half as appealing without the presence of Central Park. Awesome!


----------



## afonso_bh (Feb 28, 2007)

I've been missing this thread.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm quite impressed with your photography, you must have a powerful zoom.
you brought out a best color of fall of Central Park.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates about NYC :cheers:


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

openlyJane said:


> Wonderful images - as we’ve all come to expect of you now.
> 
> New York wouldn’t be half as appealing without the presence of Central Park. Awesome!



Thanks, yes Central Park is really a tremendous asset to NY, one of the best urban parks I've seen. The photos above were taken during autumn last year but I'll definitely be out this year to check out and photograph the Park during the Fall this year.



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates about NYC :cheers:





afonso_bh said:


> I've been missing this thread.





capricorn2000 said:


> I'm quite impressed with your photography, you must have a powerful zoom.
> you brought out a best color of fall of Central Park.


Thanks everyone for the likes and comments


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Next Page...


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

As shown in the ferry map, 2.3 miles (3.6 km) across the mighty Hudson River from Battery Park City is the delightful city of *Hoboken, New Jersey*. Hoboken was first settled as part of the New Netherland colony in the 17th century. It has since grown to a large neighborhood that gives off a very different vibe from neighborhoods in NYC proper. While attracting many families, it still maintains a youthful energy complete with hip restaurants, cool bars and funky shops.

As a regional hub, there are a plethora of public transportation options (commuter rail, 24-hour heavy rail, and ferries and busses) giving direct and rapid connection into various parts of Manhattan and the NYC metropolitan region beyond. 

It is also well known for being the birthplace and hometown of American singer Frank Sinatra


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Hoboken, New Jersey


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Hoboken, New Jersey


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

11 miles (17.5km) from Hoboken are the street scenes of *Flushing, Queens* (previously introduced on page 9)


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the information. Particularly interesting to see images of Hoboken. How does it compare, cost-wise, to living in New York City?


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

openlyJane said:


> Thanks for the information. Particularly interesting to see images of Hoboken. How does it compare, cost-wise, to living in New York City?


It's a bit hard to compare one neighborhood to all of NYC (with many dozens of different neighborhoods that run the gamut), but Hoboken is generally one of the cheaper options within the pool of _prime_ urban neighborhoods in the region. 

The median price of an apartment (of any size) in Hoboken was *$825,000*

Below are the median home prices for entire boroughs (each with many poor, middle class and upper class neighborhoods) and select, _prime_ neighborhoods that I've shown here. 

All of Manhattan *$1.2 million*
-- West Village *$2.1 million*
-- Upper West Side *1.3 million*

All of Brooklyn *$740,000*
-- Park Slope *$1.3 million*

All of Queens *$550,000*
Astoria *$580,000*
Forest Hills *$1.2 million*


Though still expensive (like the whole metropolitan region) it's still a bargain compared to other prime urban hoods.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Washington Heights, Manhattan


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Washington Heights, Manhattan


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Washington Heights, Manhattan


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

The View southeast from Washington Heights, Manhattan


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Superb!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed superb, very nice updates! Well done :applause:


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

An 16-mile (28-km) trek from Washington Heights is *Flatbush, Brooklyn*... a large, bustling, working class neighborhood with an eclectic mix of cultures, cuisines, and architecture. With many immigrants from Haiti and other Caribbean countries (as well as long-established African-American and Latino communities), you'll hear Haitian-Creole, Jamaican Guyanese and Trinidadian Patois, and Spanish all around you. Many South Asians and some west African ethnicities have communities based here too, making for an all around astounding melange of cultures. I arrived to the neighborhood pretty late, so will have to return another day to capture its true soul. Like a lot of the inner Brooklyn neighborhoods, Flatbush is rapidly gentrifying.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Flatbush, Brooklyn


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*King's Theatre* is an exquisite movie palace-type theater in Flatbush, Brooklyn. Opened in 1929 and closed in 1977, the theater sat empty for decades until a complete renovation was initiated in 2010. The theater reopened to the public in 2015, has many performances and shows on its calendar, and is now listed on the National Register of Historic Places.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Upper West Side, Manhattan


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Upper West Side, Manhattan


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

And again - superb pics^


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

:-D


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

next page


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

The *West Indian Day Parade 2016* and carnival is one of the top New York attractions this summer, with the event drawing close to two million people to Crown Heights, Brooklyn during Labor Day weekend. During the seven-hour carnival, steel-pan and calypso bands in elaborate costumes march down Eastern Parkway, and vendors sell homestyle island grub along the route


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*The Flatiron District, Manhattan*—anchored by Madison Square Park and the famous Flatiron building—is one of the city's busiest and poshest neighborhoods. It's a veritable spectacle of big-city life. The cast-iron and beaux-arts architecture gives the streets their historic charm and bustling streets are lined with new fashionable shops, high-end restaurants and nightspots that keep sprouting up.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Flatiron District, Manhattan


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Superb update.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

The Kings Theatre in Brooklyn is simply stunning. I just love seeing old theatres restored and that one is a beauty. :cheers:


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*NYC's Halloween* is unparalleled. The Village Halloween Parade (in Greenwich Village) is the nation’s most wildly creative public participatory event that draws more than _60,000_ costumed participants (just in the parade itself) and an estimated _2 million_ spectators. 

Other than the parade, the streets of downtown Manhattan neighborhoods become overrun with so many crazy costumes that many streets become undriveable. It's a true spectacle and my favorite holiday.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

NYC Halloween


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

NYC Halloween


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A superb atmosphere felt in your pics.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic, atmospheric photography! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A lot of effort put into the costumes. I like it that they are not just gruesome ones too.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great photography of one of world's finest. This is one of my favourites.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

More scenes from the *Financial District* in *Manhattan*


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Financial District, Manhattan


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Financial District, Manhattan


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

From the urban oasis of the Financial District we head 6 miles (9.5km) north to the fairytale environs of *Mid-Central Park, Manhattan* (_southern_ Central Park shown on page 7) which contains many of of the park's best known features


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Mid-Central Park, Manhattan


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Mid-Central Park, Manhattan


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Mid-Central Park, Manhattan

When you get caught out in torrential rains in Central Park, as I was... drop everything and join a rain dance party. One of the many reasons I love NY


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such an awesome park.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

openlyJane said:


> Such an awesome park.


I try to go whenever I can and it never lets down


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*Tribeca, Manhattan* is one of the most desirable neighborhoods in New York. It's full of prohibitively expensive lofts for the ultra-rich and celebrities (even more expensive than the Upper East Side), so you most likely won't be getting an apartment here. But it's also prime shopping and dining territory and is full of rehabbed industrial buildings, so it's a joy to walk around.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Tribeca, Manhattan


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Always love your photos. The one with the montage of the children on the side of the building is very intriguing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again really great, very nice photos from NYC :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Gorgeous and artistic pics! :applause:


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

openlyJane said:


> Always love your photos. The one with the montage of the children on the side of the building is very intriguing.





christos-greece said:


> Once again really great, very nice photos from NYC :applause:





yansa said:


> Gorgeous and artistic pics! :applause:



Thank you so much for the great comments :cheers::banana:


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*The view of northern Midtown and a bit of the Financial District from New Jersey today*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The first image is almost sci-fi in appearance. Awesome!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

WoW! :eek2:


----------



## AUTOTHRILL (Dec 12, 2009)

this is a PERFECT image. 

human unity, represented on the biggest, macro scale (UN HQ) and the smallest, micro scale (two lovers embrace)

wonderful thread....


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

^^ Thanks, I didn't even see it from that perspective when shooting it. I have a newfound appreciation for the pic now..Great insight!


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

The *Lower East Side, Manhattan* is where gritty meets trendy. Once a notoriously overcrowded and unsanitary slum, the Lower East Side is now one of Manhattan’s most fashionable neighborhoods. Chock-full of indie boutiques, art galleries, and some of the best restaurants and nightlife in NYC, The L.E.S. also full of bargain-clothing stores and hole-in-the wall establishments. This very diverse neighborhood has huge Latino and Chinese populations that together make up over 50% of the residents.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Lower East Side, Manhattan


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Lower East Side, Manhattan


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A superb set^


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The first image: looks like someone has just jumped off the railings - set 376 - ( wearing red top)?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from NYC :cheers:


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

diddyD said:


> A superb set^





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from NYC :cheers:


Appreciated!! 



openlyJane said:


> The first image: looks like someone has just jumped off the railings - set 376 - ( wearing red top)?


Yeah a group of teenagers I thought were crazy for _indeed_ doing skateboard tricks on the railings right next to the choppy East River (one bad move and....). :nuts::nuts:


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

From the Lower East Side, back up 11 miles (18kms) to *Washington Heights* also in *Manhattan*


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Washington Heights, Manhattan


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*Fort Tryon Park* bordering Washington Heights remains one of the city's most beautiful outdoor parks. At one of the highest points in Manhattan, it's a large, hilly park that offers panoramic views of the lower Hudson River and New Jersey Palisades and also contains The Cloisters, a branch of The Met Museum hosting European medieval architecture, sculpture and decorative arts.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

*Fort Tryon Park, Manhattan*


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

superb! :applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I’d never heard of this park before.....Such a relief to have these green spaces and river views. Fab photos.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Great set of beauty!


----------

